# Duck Call Barrels



## ghost1066 (Dec 28, 2013)

I am doing some specialty barrels for a company in Oklahoma. They send the wood and bands I turn the barrels only and send them back. Here are three I just did using spalted sycamore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 28, 2013)

Congrats on the order. Spalted Sycamore is one of my favorite woods. Is it stabilized before turning? What do you use for finish? That is enough questions I guess.

Ray


----------



## ghost1066 (Dec 28, 2013)

ironman123 said:


> Congrats on the order. Spalted Sycamore is one of my favorite woods. Is it stabilized before turning? What do you use for finish? That is enough questions I guess.
> 
> Ray


Thanks I worked this deal out over time and this is just 3 I had on hand I will be turning more and other items for them. I turned some that were hard enough but these I did use a brush on stabilizer just to make sure they were ok. My calls get clear stain and then several coats of lacquer inside and out then hand buffed to at least 4000 grit.


----------



## BrentWin (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice looking calls.


----------

